# New 90 Gallon Tank FX6 ok?



## afo1201 (Dec 21, 2018)

Im helping my buddy setup a new 90g tank, he wants to keep about 15-20 peacocks in there, is an FX6 enough filtration or will he need another filter to supplement?


----------



## afo1201 (Dec 21, 2018)

Or i have 2 brand new FX4's i can use? what would be best?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The single FX6 should be fine on the 90G tank or you can use two FX4 filters. I like to use 2 filters on tanks 55G or larger though that could be a mix of power filters, sponge filters or canister filters.

The advantage to using 2 filters set up on opposite ends of the tank is that water flow will be easier to fine tune and you can also alternate the cleaning of the filters.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Tell him to be ready to buy more than one.

I bought a FX6 a few weeks ago and it was very noisy with a bad humming sound from the motor. I bought another one and while it was slightly better, it still had a very bad humming sound that I could easily hear 20ft+ away. I'm using the same tank / stand & canopy setup, only difference is the new FX6. A lot of people have said the same thing about the humming. Just look on youtube.

Several years back I had 2x-FX5s. Those things were just as quiet as my 2217. Sometimes I would have to feel the canister or look at the spraybar to make sure it was running.

The FX6 is a complete let down! I returned both and have a 2262 on the way. If his tank isn't in his living area maybe it'll be fine but if not look for a used FX5 or be prepared to hear an annoying humming drone from the FX6.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The FX6 is an excellent choice. I do prefer two or more filters on my tanks. So I would probably go with the FX4's or get another FX6 and call it good.

We have three FX6's running in our living room and have no problems with noise what so ever.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

BlueSunshine said:


> The FX6 is an excellent choice. I do prefer two or more filters on my tanks. So I would probably go with the FX4's or get another FX6 and call it good.
> 
> We have three FX6's running in our living room and have no problems with noise what so ever.


Consider yourself lucky. Plenty have the same issue of the motor humming. I never had any issues with either of my FX5s.

Do you have the old or new version of the FX6? Does yours have the maintenance dials on top of the lid or does it have the gravel hose holder in place of the dials? Both of the ones I had were the newer version with the hose holder.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Tell him to be ready to buy more than one.
> 
> I bought a FX6 a few weeks ago and it was very noisy with a bad humming sound from the motor. I bought another one and while it was slightly better, it still had a very bad humming sound that I could easily hear 20ft+ away. I'm using the same tank / stand & canopy setup, only difference is the new FX6. A lot of people have said the same thing about the humming. Just look on youtube.
> 
> ...


I have two of the new style FX6's and a new style FX4. All have been running at least 6 months. No issues what so ever. Quiet as can be. Really weird you get two in a row messed up.


----------



## EQUANT (Feb 5, 2019)

Is the FX6 securely mounted in the cabinet? The humming noise may be a vibration, try putting a rubber mat underneath the filter.

Anyway, I'm in the same situation - whether to go with 1 FX6 + internal Juwel filter (bioflow L) in my Juwel Rio 350 (92gal) tank or chose another filter. But what? I don't want to go with 2 external filters, as I want to limit space and power consumption.


----------



## EQUANT (Feb 5, 2019)

Is an Eheim proffesional 3 (2080) better suited for this kind of tank? It has slower flow, but double the bio media space. Decissions decissions.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I got the 2262 hooked up last night and it's whisper quiet. Same spot as the FX6.

Someone in the comments section on YT mentioned it was because the FXs pump is 60hZ but the Eheim pump is 60hZ too, so that's not the reason. Whatever the reason I'm not the only one that had this issue with the FX6 pump making a humming sound but I'm glad the Ehiem doesn't have that issue.

In this video, this is exactly how both of the FX6s sounded like. I guess if you've never had a big filter before and you see how big the pump is you'll think it's acceptable but coming from whisper quiet FX5s and now a whisper quiet 2262, the FX6 hum is unacceptable.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sub-Mariner, I find that noise in your FX6 video to be unacceptable to me and when I had the FX5 running, it was as silent as my Eheim 2260/62 filters. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Sub-Mariner, I find that noise in your FX6 video to be unacceptable to me and when I had the FX5 running, it was as silent as my Eheim 2260/62 filters. Just my 2 cents.


That wasn't my video, that was someone else's but the two FX6s I had sounded exactly like that. They are obviously having quality control issues with some of their pumps.

Too bad because my FX5s were great and quiet filters but I'm not complaining, this 2262 is a beast!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

If any of my FX series sounded like the one in the video, it would go back. I'm guessing they had a bad run somewhere. I will agree with Equant and the vibration. One of mine was missing a couple of the little rubber pads on the bottom. (Probably from me pulling it to clean) It made an awful noise with those missing. I took some of that no slip cabinet shelf liner and put it underneath and quiet once again.


----------



## EQUANT (Feb 5, 2019)

I just got an FX6 a couple of weeks ago. First time after plugging it in the noise was pretty significant, as the whole Juwel cabinet was vibrating/resonating significantly (you could feel the vibration if you put your hand on the side of the cabinet).

Since then I put soft foam pads under the FX6's feet and a thick foam on the cabinet floor, underneath the filter. The vibrations are now gone and the noise is significantly less. If I put my hand on the cabinet side wall I can't feel vibrations anymore.
The filter itself is still vibrating like crazy if you touch it, but the vibrations don't transmit through the cabinet anymore.

It has lowered the noise level from ~54db @1m from the cabinet to ~43dB @1m distance. Quite significant difference. I hope this helps someone. If the layout permits I think the best option would be to place the FX6 outside the cabinet, on a solid hard floor.


----------

